# Water Housing Feedback.



## Black Oak Creative (May 12, 2012)

Looking to grab a housing for my 5Dmk3. Will be used for watersports/boating/surfing...no scuba diving. I have researched both SPL as well as AquaTech. Any feedback either way? Is there a better alternative? We would use it to shoot video 80% of the time...if that makes a difference on your feedback.
Thanks!


----------

